# <<<Friday Pictures>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Few pictures from some past Hotshot loads I've done. Some were at Detyens ship yard in South Carolina with Cape Trinity. The big pumps are ballast pumps and motors inside of ships. Last is a nice piece of Mesquite my buddy made me with an antler cross, he does stuff like this as a hobby. 

Everyone have a great weekend:brew2:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

New Shocker hitch for my 40ft trailer. It takes out the jerking motion from gooseneck trailers that you feel in your back and stomach. Also has the easy guide coupler, nice when hooking up by yourself.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool Pics Mr. Hotrod!, That is a big*** trailer!
Looking forward to good weekend! Cheers!
Your friend has some skill with a burning tool!


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Good morning Utopia.



Texas Blue birds.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

boudin he turned into


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

*Few from this week*

Grandson with a ticked off goose! lol
West Harbour Sunset, Palacios
Great Blue Heron
Turtle bay sunset


----------



## Jmlewis (Apr 14, 2014)

Work


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Pic of the girls leaving out on Tuesday for a ride down to Bay City. 

Artichoke with lemon butter and chicken breasts with new potatoes. It's a pretty easy dinner with one pot and one pan cleanup.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hotrod said:


> New Shocker hitch for my 40ft trailer. It takes out the jerking motion from gooseneck trailers that you feel in your back and stomach. Also has the easy guide coupler, nice when hooking up by yourself.


I got something similar for my rig to take the bucking out of it on certain roads. It's worth the money in my book.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Sunrise in cypress on Thursday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Sunrise from my driveway. Cell phone pic


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Member of the drone club, 1st and only pic. No time to learn.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Keeping the turtles moist






Soup, anyone?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I think he made one more year.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Maybe I should post this on a Thursday for TBT. Not sure what year, but a long time ago at Chocolate bayou.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I finally got it. This is the brand & name of the farm. It was at the entrance to my grandparents farm house. My aunt sold that portion of the land.
The house burned down. I asked the new owner if I could have it.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mont said:


> Pic of the girls leaving out on Tuesday for a ride down to Bay City.


LOL... I see that Stacey's bike is now the same color as her car!

I'm not the only one that likes Lime Green!:clover::clover::clover:


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Member of the drone club, 1st and only pic. No time to learn.


Nice! I have one too. They are a blast to fly!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

trodery said:


> LOL... I see that Stacey's bike is now the same color as her car!
> 
> I'm not the only one that likes Lime Green!:clover::clover::clover:


It's gotten too hard for her to get in and out of cars anymore. We sold that Charger a couple of years ago. The white one behind her is her ride. It's actually faster than the Charger. LR put a blower on it. It will skate if you lean on it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> Pic of the girls leaving out on Tuesday for a ride down to Bay City.
> 
> Artichoke with lemon butter and chicken breasts with new potatoes. It's a pretty easy dinner with one pot and one pan cleanup.





trodery said:


> LOL... I see that Stacey's bike is now the same color as her car!
> 
> I'm not the only one that likes Lime Green!:clover::clover::clover:


I'll sleep better at night when Stacy climbs off that Green Monster for the last time...and I'll bet you will too, Mont....

Good lookin' bike...but too many posts about bad adventures on bikes here lately


----------



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

*Duck Hunt*

A nice mixed bag of ducks and geese taken the first week of January.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Profish00 said:


> Member of the drone club, 1st and only pic. No time to learn.


That's awesome! I'm at 239 Bora Bora - You should do a flyover sometime....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Pelicans in Sugar Land

Ma'am. Step away from the makeup

Ribs N Boudin? Why not?

2cool beach gathering

Water Moccasin anyone?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Deadly I tell you....


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

*Happy friday!*

Happy Friday 2C!
1-Salad
2 - Moes in Katy on the way to Austin last weekend. I told Momma to only have 1 margarita......2 equaled her sleeping all the way there which equaled me getting to stop and load up on jerky!
3-Wine bar in Austin for drinks
4-Momma and I after her 6 week post hysterectomy check up
5-Salad
6 - Momma sent me this of her with a caption "I just booked our condo in Destin for the week of July 4th!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

Hotrod said:


> Few pictures from some past Hotshot loads I've done. Some were at Detyens ship yard in South Carolina with Cape Trinity. The big pumps are ballast pumps and motors inside of ships. Last is a nice piece of Mesquite my buddy made me with an antler cross, he does stuff like this as a hobby.
> 
> Everyone have a great weekend:brew2:


Very cool. I just did a stability analysis for a barge that was inclined at Detyens. Seeing those monsters in dry dock is mind blowing.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice pics everyone.. Jay, You sure got your hands full lately..

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Heavens Gate - Good week of catching on some tough bite days.. 


Blackened Speckled Trout bedded on a Wine- Risotto, topped with a Mango Salsa.

Roasted Veggie Turkey Loaf topped with a Balsamic glaze

Specked Trout Robinson Caruso Style.

Eggplant Parm never goes out of style - Just make it different ways

Ground Turkey Burgers topped with a Roasted poblono - pickle relish n avocado Mayo, sided with sweet Potato Fries... 

Fresh Squeezed from my Orange grove 
From Farm to Table ..lol

From Gulf to Table Herbsaint


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

*At the neighborhood pond...*

Taking notes from little buddy.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Dave, that trout looks AMAZING!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few from fishing this week


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

jaycf7 said:


> Happy Friday 2C!
> 1-Salad
> 2 - Moes in Katy on the way to Austin last weekend. I told Momma to only have 1 margarita......2 equaled her sleeping all the way there which equaled me getting to stop and load up on jerky!
> 3-Wine bar in Austin for drinks
> ...


*THAT'S YOUR MOM??* Nice.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Mont said:


> I got something similar for my rig to take the bucking out of it on certain roads. It's worth the money in my book.


FYI, by law you're supposed to cross your chains-I got a ticket for not crossing my chains in POC. It was during the 4th of July weekend and I'm sure he was looking for drunk drivers. When he realized that I was as sober as a preacher, I think that he felt like he had to give me a ticket for something.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> *THAT'S YOUR MOM??* Nice.


HAHA that made me LOL in class. Kids in here turned around like ***? HAHA


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Daughter
Beachbum (RIP)
Rodeo Cookoff
Guys trip
Dinner


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> FYI, by law you're supposed to cross your chains-I got a ticket for not crossing my chains in POC. It was during the 4th of July weekend and I'm sure he was looking for drunk drivers. When he realized that I was as sober as a preacher, I think that he felt like he had to give me a ticket for something.


They are crossed under the tongue. My trailers are inspected too. I bet not one in a hundred trailers are legal if they really want to ticket you for something anyways. Mine are as safe as I know how to make them. If you look how Joey has all his stuff secured down on his, you know he's been checked a few times. POC is it's own little world coming out of there on a holiday.


----------



## whitepv (Sep 26, 2006)

Hunting is over.....now its time to fish!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Got barn?*

Well I FINALLY got one. I've always wanted one but now I NEED one more than I want one. This is an Alpine and it is top flight. But the amazing thing is that just one guy brought it out and put it up all by him self, He didn't take a drink of water or eat anything or even go to the bathroom. But he had the job done in 8 hours and 15 minutes. It was one of the most amazing things I've ever watched.

It's a 10 x 16 x 11 1/2 w/loft

to be continued.............


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

*Got barn? (part 2)*

The first two pics are the loft.

I saved 500 bux by painting it myself. Painted the trim and cross bucking first and then the rest. Now I know why they charged so much for the painting.

I had to build a 12' ladder to get the top part and that was kind of scary. But I just kept telling myself over and over...don'tlookdowndon'tlookdowndonn'tlookdown.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good Lawd, Jack !!!!! The idea of you going up on that rickety 12 ft
homemade ladder gives me the heebie=jeebies....

Nice lookin' finished product, however.. That sucker will hold a WHOLE
LOT of junk.....

Congrats


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Good Lawd, Jack !!!!! The idea of you going up on that rickety 12 ft
> homemade ladder gives me the heebie=jeebies....
> 
> Nice lookin' finished product, however.. That sucker will hold a WHOLE
> ...


Thanks Jim. Actually that ladder is very solid. I made one about 20 years ago to make it easier to get on top of the house. Eventually I decided to stop getting on the roof and took it apart and used the lumber in another project. It's put together with ribbed nails and those suckers do NOT pull out. I used it for about 10 or 12 years and it served me well.

I'll pro'lly take thie one apart and burn it in my Chiminea.


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Well I FINALLY got one. I've always wanted one but now I NEED one more than I want one. This is an Alpine and it is top flight. But the amazing thing is that just one guy brought it out and put it up all by him self, He didn't take a drink of water or eat anything or even go to the bathroom. But he had the job done in 8 hours and 15 minutes. It was one of the most amazing things I've ever watched.
> 
> It's a 10 x 16 x 11 1/2 w/loft
> 
> to be continued.............










You need to let people know who this man is! He is someone that deserves the work and income from the work that he is able to-do.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

apbubba said:


> You need to let people know who this man is! He is someone that deserves the work and income from the work that he is able to-do.


Amen. A good hard worker there.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

The name of the company that sold me my barn is Alpine Portable Buildings. Here is their website.
http://alpineportablebuildings.com/. In there they list all their products and prices with and without options. If you order anything from them I'd strongly suggest you DEMAND that it be delivered and built by. Davidson Florent. His company name is Davidson General Services. Cell # 832-443-1589, Fax # 281883-4638. The address on his business card is 4830 Mystic River Ln. Humble Tx 77396. E-mail is - [email protected]

And if you need any carpentry done around your house I highly recommend this guy. You saw my pics and I left out more than I posted. This guy is nuttin' but heels and elbows. I tried to get him to take a water or tea or bathroom break but he would not stop working. There is nothing impressive about his appearance but don't let that fool you. He had that barn from stacked on the back of his truck to standing tall and proud and complete in just under 8 hours BY HIMSELF. I offered to help him here and there but he just gave me his friendly smile and said that he'd have to charge me extra if I helped.







I finally learned to just stay out of his way and have the camera ready through out the procedure. I can't describe how entertaining it was to watch him do his thang!

He is from the island of St. Lucia in the Caribbean (Miss Pam and I have visited there on a few cruises) and has a pleasant, only slightly difficult to understand accent. He has a quiet, laid back personality and a good sense of humor. He is also very patient with customers and polite until they learn that he ain't there for conversation. Bottom line, he's a dang good man, a hard worker and a goll darned great carpenter. His nail gun sounds like an AR-15 on full auto.

My partiicular model is the 10 x 16 x 11 1/2 barn. The basic cost was $2584.00. There are many options available but I only went with the two vents and the loft. The drive out price of mine was $3110.02. That is with tax, title, and license. They wanted 500 bux to paint it and the color options were brown and monkey vomit yellow...all one color, no different color for trim and cross bucking on the doors. I liked saving the 500 bux and I like having a red barn with white trim.







I like the process of painting it a lot more in the beginning than I did at the end.







Still it wasn't bad.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

GuyFromHuntsville said:


> *THAT'S YOUR MOM??* Nice.


Dude


----------

